# wlan // netzteil (technische frage)

## Treborius

ich habe hier ein alix 1.d board rumstehen und irgendwie habe ich probleme mit

dem wlan

verbaut ist diese karte : Compex WLM54g (Atheros AR2413 Cipsatz)

ich habe die kiste als wlan-router gebaut, aber die sendeleistung ist so mickrig

das ich fast verzweifle (über 5m bekomm ich keine verbindung hin)

angebaut ist eine 8 dBi Antenne, diese funktioniert auch, denn wenn ich sie abschalte, reicht die

verbindung nichtmal über einen meter

wenn ich meinen anderen router (nicht selber gebaut) benutze, hab ich volle empfangsleistung

ich hab wirklich schon alles probiert :

- madwifi-ng treiber ausprobiert

- kernel treiber ausprobiert

- txpower rauf und runter geregelt

hat alles nix gebracht

die letzte idee die ich noch habe : Vielleicht bekommt die Karte zuwenig strom, und ist

deshalb immer im powersave-mode

- das netzteil bringt laut diesem rechner : http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-ohm.htm

ca 14 watt (12V und 1200mA = 1.2A)

- das board soll eine leistungsaufnahme von bis zu 10 Watt haben

- nun ist noch eine 160GB notebook festplatte drin (ka wieviel die braucht)

- und eben die wlan-karte (hab gelesen, die verbrauchen im betrieb auch bis zu 3 watt)

Kann es nun sein, das die karte wegen fehlendem strom keine sendeleistung bringt?

Oder ist das völlig an den haaren herbeigezogen und eher würde das netzteil abrauchen?

(bin programmierer und kein techniker)

Die Kiste läuft jedenfalls ohne Probleme, hat 100 Tage uptime durchgerödelt als sie noch 

in der Küche stand (weniger als 5 Meter   :Crying or Very sad:  ) 

ich bin halt irgendwie verzweifelt (weil ich nicht weiss was ich machen soll ... ich mag die kleine box   :Embarassed: )

bei google klagt keiner über diese karte im AP mode, sonst würde ich mir ne andere karte holen.

Aber wenn das sowieso nix bringt ...

wäre über hilfe dankbar

Treb

----------

## Christian99

also, wenn die leistung des netzteils nicht ausreicht, würde ich vermuten, dass die Ausgangsspannung abfällt. PC-Boards können die Spannung meistens anzeigen (lm_sensors). Geht das bei dir auch? dann würde ich das mal überprüfen.

Christian

----------

## Josef.95

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> Kann es nun sein, das die karte wegen fehlendem strom keine sendeleistung bringt?
> 
> Oder ist das völlig an den haaren herbeigezogen und eher würde das netzteil abrauchen?

  Ich würde meinen, ja. es könnte am meiner Meinung nach zu knapp bemessenen Netzteil liegen.

Wenn das Board schon bis zu 10 Watt brauchen könnte

die 160GB Notebook Festplatte braucht auch etwa 5 Watt

und dann noch die wlan-karte , ich würde mal schätzen das diese auch bis zu 5 Watt brauchen könnte,

dann ist man schon bei ~20 Watt...

Da bist du mit deinem 14 watt (12V und 1200mA = 1.2A) Netzteil sehr sehr knapp dran oder gar unter-dimensioniert.

Ich würde ein Netzteil mit mindestens 12V und 2000mA (=24 Watt) empfehlen.

Und keine bange, der Stromverbrauch muss bei einem etwas größeren Netzteil nicht unbedingt steigen, der Verbraucher zieht nur so viel Strom wie eben gebraucht wird.

----------

## Treborius

also am netzteil liegts nicht, ich habe nochmal nachgelesen

- das mainboard verbraucht 4-5 Watt

hab alle anderen verbraucher mal vom mehrstecker genommen

- strommessgerät zeigt mir maximalverbrauch von 10 Watt an (gesamte Box)

ich werde mir fürs wochenende mal eine tastatur von arbeit mitnehmen,

dann kann ich parallel am router und an der workstation rumfummeln

(ssh über wlan geht ja nichtmehr   :Crying or Very sad: )

wenn garnichts hilft, werde ich nächste woche wohl mal mit einer anderen 

WLan Karte (im router) probieren müssen

----------

